# Full livery manchester/bolton/warrington???



## Anna C (26 April 2016)

Hi all - I'm moving to Manchester this summer and need to find a full livery place, ideally between Bolton/Warrington and Manchester, or not too far from that zone.  Would be looking for full livery with turnout, hacking and a decent arena.  As I'm not from the North West I don't know any of the yards in that area and would be very grateful for any suggestions at all to check out!  Would be willing to travel for the right yard so please throw any ideas my way - thanks so much


----------



## Makemineacob (26 April 2016)

All big places so you may need to be a bit more specific in your search. Manchester to Warrington in rush hour times is a nightmare and Warrington is a long way from Manchester itself, so may not be particularly practical.  I would suggest a call to naylors equestrian to see if they will tell you what is on their notice board for livery around Manchester. Depends entirely on where in Manchester you will be as the last thing you will want is a yard on the opposite side to where you live as the traffic can be a nightmare.  If you prefer pm me and I will try to suggest areas if I can that you may want to look at that won't be miles away.


----------



## Anna C (26 April 2016)

Thank you so much!  Will definitely follow up with Naylors as you suggest.  I will be working in Bolton, living west Manchester so was thinking anywhere in that zone out to the west of Manchester ideally - croft, irlam, culcheth, glazebury way maybe?  Long term though may be moving - quite possibly to be nearer the horse - so for now am looking at any suggestions that aren't entirely crazy.  I am currently a 45 min drive from my yard so am used to a fair hike!


----------



## Makemineacob (27 April 2016)

Chorley isn't far, few ads like as follows:

http://www.preloved.co.uk/adverts/s...ry+yard&location=Bolton%2C+Greater+Manchester

Depends what facilities you want. Rivington is really nice for hacking, never been myself but plenty of friends used to go and plenty of off road riding I believe.


----------



## Pippity (27 April 2016)

Matchington Farm and Reed House Farm are in Dunham, so between Manchester and Warrington - close to the Trans-Pennine Trail for hacking, both have floodlit arenas (Reed House has two), and both have year-round turnout (although it does get reduced in winter). 

There's also Mosslands Farm in Irlam, but I don't know that one personally.


----------



## Makemineacob (28 April 2016)

Personally would avoid Irlam.


----------



## fatpiggy (29 April 2016)

Makemineacob said:



			Personally would avoid Irlam.
		
Click to expand...

Me too.


----------



## Anna C (29 April 2016)

Thank you for these suggestions people!  I will check them out!


----------



## DropbearUK (10 July 2016)

Can't speak for Irlam, but I'd avoid Reed House like the plague, especially as Matchington (literally next door) is lovelier, cleaner and fully BHS approved. Mary Marsh's yard between Irlam and Warrington is probably the best equipped yard in the whole area, but it's (understandably) a bit pricey and the hacking could be better.


----------



## fatpiggy (11 July 2016)

Reed House has nice enough facilities but not enough grazing and its poor quality ground too.  A friend of mine kept hers there and had to put hay out all year round.  I thought the fencing was not exactly the best either.  Bear in mind that alot of the hacking around that area is one-way and you would have to turn around and come back which may not suit everyone either.  The lanes around can be right rat-runs and tempting for young men driving too fast around the bends to test their skills.  Oh and the travellers come visiting regularly too.


----------



## Lauren O'Hagan (4 November 2016)

Brand new American barn with big airy stables 
Heated tackroom and washing facilities. 
Wash bay with cross ties 
All weather 60x20 dressage arena (with mirrors being installed) 
All year round turn out to suit each horse ( individual or groups)
Ad-lib hay or haylage
Quality hard feed 
Wood pellets bedding 
Full livery that is tailor made to you and your horses needs
Dressage training on site
Lorry and trailer parking
All you have to do is ride! 

For more information contact Lauren 07852 107 515


----------

